# مطلوب دورة تدريبية عملية cnc lathe



## frindly heart (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني الاعزاء 

ارجوا من حضراتكم من يدلني على معهد او شركة تقوم بتدريب عملي بروفشنال على ماكينة خراطة سي ان سي 

او شخص يقوم بتدريبي في شركتي بالرياض على الماكينة

مع العلم ان الماكينة تايواني ycm

والسوفت ويرر فانيوك سيستيم

ارحو من يستطيع مساعدتي باقرب وقت يرسلي على الخاص او في هذه الصفحة وله جزيل الشكر


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

​


----------



## ezzhhh1 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear Sir,
My name is Ibrahim Salem ,I am Production Eng .
I can help you ,my phone no is000000000
Regards


----------



## ksmksam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------

